# Need Info: Australian Accreditation in Radiography



## SABolinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your help!

I’m a 26 year old Radiologic Technologist from the USA and I’m trying (so far unsuccessfully) to get accreditation by the Australian Institute of Radiography in order to eventually apply for a skilled migration visa. 

My first attempt has been rejected, having been cited that my education wasn’t matched to the Australian Standard, and that work experience don’t compensate for the deficiency.

I still have 3 years to provide additional documentation to help change my accreditation status and I’m wondering if there is anyone who has gone through this process that has any helpful information to help me attain this? 

Mostly, what is the “Australian Standard”? I’ve contacted the AIR and they weren’t able to give me anything definitive as to where my education was lacking. I hold a four year bachelors degree, not the usual associate degree offered in America, and from perusing Australian University websites, I don’t see how it doesn’t cover everything or more than is offered by accredited Australian Universities. 

Second, what is the usual work experience required to gain full accreditation as a Radiographer in Australia with a four year degree from the United States? 

Thanks for any help you might have to offer. And just for reference my degree was earned through the Oregon Institute of Technology and my year of clinical training was done at the University of Washington Medical Center. I currently work at the Seattle Children’s hospital and I have about 1-2 years of work experience outside of my clinical training year. 

King Regards,
Shane


----------



## SABolinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Kind* Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think go to the site of an AU University that offers the same Radiology comparison and then do a 'like for like' comparison of the courses and send this comparison to AIR. I think the other issue might be years of experience as many skilled occupation visas have a 4 yr work experience minimum.


----------



## ambrosoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Now i know how hard to get there in Australia, its impossible for me being a filipino, Us standard doesnt even pass as stated above how much here in philippines, lol..


----------

